# Hi, I am new here!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!! Do you have any photos to share of the pets??


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Good morning and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas!! Do you have any photos to share of the pets??


Thanks! 
I do! Maybe i can get them to work later today :wink:


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

flytobecat said:


> Good morning and welcome to the forum!


Thank you!!


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope I see you around also! This is a pretty cool place isn't it?!


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes! VERY amazing place


----------



## Skippy344 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, and welcome! I'm pretty new here too, but everyone has been very kind and helpful! Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â€


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you c:
Yes, everyone seems really nice


----------



## SweetAbby (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm new also. My love of horses also goes way back.

I was raised on a cattle ranch, I was riding the ranch horses from a very early age.

Fast forward several years, I've been married for 40 years and, have my dream horse, Abby is a 6 year old Friesian mare, she's my pride and joy.

I hope to get to know some of you and, have a lot of fun!


----------



## Petlover552 (Nov 24, 2014)

SweetAbby said:


> Hi, I'm new also. My love of horses also goes way back.
> 
> I was raised on a cattle ranch, I was riding the ranch horses from a very early age.
> 
> ...


That is SO amazing!! 
Omg no way!! Friesians are my FAV! <3

Thanks for the welcome! I hope to get to know you and others also!!


----------

